
Spotify Debates Removing Joe Rogan Episodes for Alleged Transphobia - xibalba
https://www.businessinsider.com/spotify-report-joe-rogan-transphobia-fight-employees2020-9
======
_dibly
This just further exemplifies the entire issue with podcast exclusivity deals.
At this point, shows like JRE are signing away the independence that typically
comes with podcasting.

I wonder how this will change Rogan's show going forward, he might be more
gunshy about having Alex Jones on for 5 hours if Spotify can come in at any
time and censor his content.

~~~
verdverm
Joe explains in episode 1520
([https://youtu.be/j9NeQTkJjIs](https://youtu.be/j9NeQTkJjIs)) (not time-
stamped...)

That all he was saying is if you transition from male to female AND you are
going to fight females, you should have to tell them, because there are
physical differences from maturing and muscle mass by growing up with
testosterone. They speak of a fighter who did this and did not tell their
opponent and really messed them up in an unfair fight. Joe has no problem with
fights like this, as long as the opponent knows that they will be fighting
someone who has transitioned.

But leave it to the rapid response media culture to overlook the truth and
base decisions on clips and outrage by the few. I started paying for Spotify
just for Joe. If they censor more, I'm going to cancel. Wish Joe went
independent so I could support him without the corporate taxes and tainted
leadership...

